# Brute force 750 no power to brake and front diff actuators



## Motoracrr (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello all, new hear to this forum. We'll I have a brute force 750 that has some problems. Starts up fine, battery reading 12 volts but the front diff actuator and the brake actuator are getting no power to them. Front diff actuator is not moving from 2wd to 4wd and the kebc does not make a noise anymore when turned on and turned off. No power going to the 4x4 switch either. I also put both actuators up to a 12 volt battery and they work just fine. Please help. Fuses are good and no corrosion under the fuse box. Checked both buss connectors cause it is a 2005 and they don't have and corrosion either. Any help is much appreciated!!!!


----------



## ICRage42 (Nov 13, 2013)

I would still do the buss fixes. Gonna have to do it some time or another. Might as well since you have them exposed. Might have something your not catching there and could fix your problem. Just saying sounds like a buss connector issue. They make weird stuff happen or work when they want to. 

Also do them right. Soldering is not hard and heat shrink tube is a helluva lot easier then tape.


----------



## Motoracrr (Jan 15, 2014)

Everyone is saying to do the buss fix so I guess I will do that. And yeah I know it's not that hard, just nervous if I go through with this and then something else gets messed up. Do you know how to test the actuator control box to see if it is working properly? I disconnected it and used a multimeter to the plug and I am not getting the right reading as stated in the book?


----------



## Motoracrr (Jan 15, 2014)

Swapped out the actuator controller box and still nothing. When I turn the key on-of-on-off the front diff actuator does reset itself but still will not engage. And the kebc is still not making a noise.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The KEBC has to be working before the 4x4 will engage. Kawi has a system that all has to work together or you don't get 4x4. 
The handle bar switch, the ecu, the KEBC actuator, and the front diff actuator. Oh and the speed sensor too. Also you have to be moving for the 4x4 to engage. It won't change while sitting still. 
If you have an issue with any one of those, no 4x4. 
Time to think about the manual 4x4 conversion. That's what I did. Rmax makes a great kit.


----------



## Motoracrr (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes none of that is working and now it just keeps back firing when I give it gas. Like it will only go 10 mph and then start back firing.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Sounds like its in limp mode. Do a belt light reset on it. If you had any of that electrical on the belt housing unplugged and turned on the key, you tripped it.


----------



## Motoracrr (Jan 15, 2014)

I called the Kwai dealer ands that's exactly what he said. He said that there is a switch inside the belt cover that needs to be turned back on. He stated that it is in "safe mode", did not do that yet cause I needed some rest. Been up for three days straight working on it but if I do the belt reset with the plug under the seat it's like the same thing like flipping the switch back on right?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

No it's not the same thing as flipping the switch in the belt box. If the switch is actually tripped, you'll have to pull the clutch cover off and flip it back, then do the reset procedure with the plugs under the seat. 
I was thinking the switch isn't actually tripped. So just do the reset under the seat.


----------



## Motoracrr (Jan 15, 2014)

Alright yall. An update on this brute force. So I took the belt cover off and inspected everything, belt looks great and everything is really clean. Tested both actuators to a 12v battery and they still spin. Fixed the speed so now it does not backfire. But after all this I still do not have power going to both actuators. The kebc still does not make a noise when you turn the bike on and off and still not 4wd. Fixed the bus connectors and pretty much looked over everything. I also took apart both actuators and cleaned them very good and greased them back up. Any ideas????


----------



## Spesh (Jun 30, 2013)

ur bike is reading ur speed right its not just sitting at zero?


----------



## Motoracrr (Jan 15, 2014)

Yes it is reading my speed. Also reads that I'm in neutral and reverse. But the 2wd and 4wd light on the dash is switch every 3 seconds, which tells me both actuators have something wrong with them but like I stated earlier, I tested them and they both work fine.


----------



## Motoracrr (Jan 15, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea what else it could Be? I'm lost...


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

It could be the controller under the seat or a wiring problem somewhere between the controller and the actuators. Since you say the KEBC doesn't make noise anymore, I'd start looking that way first. If the KEBC don't work, the 4x4 won't work either.


----------



## Motoracrr (Jan 15, 2014)

Still no luck... I need to know what wires power the actuator controller. I think there is no power going to the controller which then means no power to both actuators. I'm losing my mind on this friggin thing.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Do you have a manual? You can download one from here if you don't. There is a wiring diagram in it. Sorry, I don't have my manual with me, I'm at work right now.


----------



## Brute breaker (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm having the same issue with my 05 I bought brand new control box and both actuators and still have not fixed the issue and I have done can buss update but can't seem to figure it out


----------



## dhunzbforce (Nov 2, 2015)

Im new to this site but have read alot of info on here. My 06 brute force wont go into 4x4. It shows 2x4 on the screen i have no power to the actuator and i dont hear the kbec turning on and off. Ive clened the switch out. Swapped 4x4 actuators with known good one. Performed bus connector mod. I have power to all the fuses and they r all good.speedometer works normal. I havnt pulled the belt cover to check if its in limp mode but i will if tht could be issue. My brute still goes 65mph+ so i dont think its in limp.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

I you can hit65+ there's no way your in limp mode 
I would think maybe the controller understand the seat 
Maybe someone else will jump in on this. It's been over 6yrs since I've tried to troubleshoot the oem system an made the manual 4wd conversion 
With most shop rates over 90$/hr an most mechanics now be nothing more than parts changers a 250$ manual system (an no more problems) seems to be the best bang for the buck


----------

